# Provider will IMAP nicht zur verfügung stellen



## the snake II (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich diskutiere im Moment mit meinem Provider. Ich schickte eine Anfrage, das ich die IMAP Funktionen brauche, die nicht bei deren PHP geladen werden. In einer recht flotten Antwort stand:


> [..]da wir IMAP für unsere Mailserver nicht anbieten, wurde nachvollziehbarer Weise auch der IMAP-PHP-Support nicht installiert.
> Dieser ist ohnehin nicht Teil der Standard-PHP-Installation.
> 
> Unter http://webmail.kontent.de stellen wir Ihnen die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung, empfangene E-Mails über ein Web-Interface einzusehen und Mails zu versenden.
> ...


Die Begründung im ersten Absatz ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch. Was meint ihr dazu?
Ich Antwortete, dass ich das nicht zum Verwalten meiner Mails brauche, zumal ich dort nichtmal eine Mailbox habe.
Mal schaun was die nun Antworten.

Ich meine die nutzen einen Linux-Server. Die müssen PHP neu kompileren und den Server rebooten, richtig?
Meint ihr die machen das gratis? Oder überhaupt?
Kennt ihr alternative Server, die möglichst günstig (ich zahle momentan ich glaube ca. 70 € für 50 MB pro Jahr) PHP, MySQL Datenbank, IMAP-Funktionen zur verfügung stellen? Ein Domainwechsel sollte auch möglichst ohne Porbleme von Statten gehen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. November 2005)

PHP muss schon neu kompiliert werden, jedoch muss der Server, also der Rechner, nicht neu gebootet werden sondern nur der Apache neu gestartet werden damit das neue PHP-Modul geladen wird.
Wenn die PHP als CGI nutzen wird sogar der Neustart des Apache wegfallen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. November 2005)

Die technisch neutral formulierte Antwort von Dennis ist mehr als nur zutreffend. 

Wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich dir gerne ein Angebot erstellen (inkl. Installation fast jeder Software, sofern die Systemintegrität nicht gefährdet wird und umfangreichem Support). Und IMAP-Support in PHP tut es definitiv nicht .

Schick' mir deine Anforderungen einfach eben kurz per Email an info /at/ busoft /./ de


----------



## hpvw (29. November 2005)

Nach der ersten Mail würde ich fast wetten, dass sie Dir IMAP-Support nicht auf Nachfrage bieten werden.

Ohne Arne jetzt vor den Kopf stossen zu wollen: 
Du kannst Dich bei Webhostlist.de auch umschauen. Ein individuelles Angebot, wie von Arne wirst Du sicher selten finden, aber die meisten werden Dir auf Nachfrage Einblick in den Output von [phpf]phpinfo[/phpf] geben, wo Du erkennen kannst, ob IMAP unterstützt wird und Dir auch sonst so ziemlich jede Frage beantworten. Einige bieten auch Testzugänge. Solche Dinge sollte man vor Vertragsabschluss klären, ebenso, wie PHP-Version, Datenbankversion, E-Mail-Space, domainspezifisches Anlegen von E-Mail-Konten, serverseitige Umleitung verschiedener Domains auf Unterverzeichnisse, Subdomains, Passwortschutz mit .htaccess (nicht nur über Konfiguration des Anbieters), mod_rewrite, Version der GD-Lib, Einstellbarkeit der Skriptendungen, wenn mehrere PHP-Versionen angeboten werden, EXIF-Support, Cronjobs, etc. Es gibt unglaublich viele Stolperfallen, neben den Grundparametern Speicherplatz, Traffic, und Anzahl enthaltener Domains. Letzteres ist übrigens so ziemlich das unwichtigste, da Du bei den meisten für kleines Geld jederzeit Domains dazu bestellen kannst, wird aber in den Angeboten immer groß geschrieben. Überlege Dir genau, was Du brauchst und vergleiche. Kleinere Provider sind meist flexibler, wenn es darum geht, irgendwelche Features frei zu schalten.

Gruß hpvw


----------

